# Sticky  Best 2" lift



## hfdbuck09

Besides rdc who all makes a true 2" lift? Dont wanna buy another lift unless its true 2".


----------



## bigbadbrute750

I'm running extreme lift and there is High lifter and super Atv, and twisted customs that's all I know of.


----------



## kawasaki09

im running the xtreme lift too but frm what ive heard the rdc lift is better than all


----------



## lilbigtonka

i got the rdc lift it is nice and well built i had the hl one and it was stout to but the rdc on looks and quality is in another league


----------



## hp488

I run the extreme with springs set on the lowest and have 17" gc with 28" laws


----------



## bayou_boy_22

as far a true 2" your best bet is to stick with RDC. i have a bracket lift that i got from ebay. i had alot of problems with it is 1.75" not 2"


----------



## hfdbuck09

See that was my prob mine is just a chepo bracket that i beefed up but im sure its not a full 2". But at the floorboards with this lift, HL springs turned all the way up, and 31s i got 19.5". Id like to get a good lift but dont wanna pay for a 2" and get a 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 i wanna get what i pay for. Im tryin to get and even 20" at the floorboard so... Or higher. Which i think im doin good for clearance since i havent spent 1500-2500 on a big lift and supposedly they only have like 22 1/2" at the floorboard.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i am running a 2" bracket with my stock springs turned all the way up for my 30" Zilla's they rubbed when at full turn hitting a bump. i found the piece that they were hitting and cut it out. it was the little flat piece that goes to the front of the bike. i also cut of the pieces of the floorboards that have the point about mid way up.


----------



## kawasaki09

on mine i only got the 2'' lift with the stock springs turned all the way up. my 32's on ly rub in the fornt when i do a full turn im gonna do the floorboard mod soon


----------



## brutemike

You can put all the springs and spacers you want but the aarms only go down so far if you dont know what i mean pull your shock off and see they only can move down so much.Maybe some else could explan better but this is from what ive seen.


----------



## hfdbuck09

Ya no doubt. But i got another 2" of play. I got 19.5" sittin flat but on the motorcycle lift i got another 2-2 1/2" of play. And im runnin monkey axles all the way around so there not strained by all means right now. I got the floorboards molded and cut and the only reason it rubs i found out is my left side ball joints are bad so i ordered some new ones. i just dont pay for another lift and it be a fony 2"


----------



## byrd

hfdbuck09 said:


> Ya no doubt. But i got another 2" of play. I got 19.5" sittin flat but on the motorcycle lift i got another 2-2 1/2" of play. And im runnin monkey axles all the way around so there not strained by all means right now. I got the floorboards molded and cut and the only reason it rubs i found out is my left side ball joints are bad so i ordered some new ones. i just dont pay for another lift and it be a fony 2"


dont put much faith in those gorilla axles. they didnt hold up for me and im only running HL 2'' and 29.5s


----------



## hfdbuck09

So i should just leave it alone then? Also havin the springs turned all the way up and just the lift i got now should be fine huh? Ive read itd be ok thats why i did it just havent rode it yet


----------



## Mudforce

I have the RDC lift and gained 1 7/8" close enough to 2" if you ask me!!


----------



## hp488

The thing u have to watch out for is when you go as far as u can u start to break axels from being at to much of an angle.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

*Lift question*

Looking for a small 2-3" inch lift for my 2005 750 Brute. About to have a set of 29.5s and would like the extra clearance. I don't want a spring spacer lift, I would like to keep the same ride quality I have now.

My question is does anyone have a picture of the 2" twisted custom lift on a brute? I'd really like to see one before I buy it.

Are there any pros/cons of the TC over some other lifts, HL, gorilla, etc?

thanks ahead for the input!


----------



## byrd

most guys on here r gona point u to the rdc lift because of quality and service. hl is a proven lift that works great to tho. i havent seen or really heard anything about the tc 2''


----------



## brutemike

RDC all the way byrd u are rite lol


----------



## backwoodsboy70

rdc ftw!


----------



## byrd

brutemike said:


> RDC all the way byrd u are rite lol


Hey what can I say..... I know my Mimb boys LOL (oh and girls sry D)


----------



## Polaris425

Yep

RDC = First Choice

HL = Second Choice


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Thanks for input guys. I looked at the RDC lift and it does indeed look sturdy and well built. Will likely be what I go with when I locate a set of 29.5s.


----------



## swampthing

ya can't do any better than the lift from Rubberdown Customs, so there is no market for it. RDC FTW!!!


----------



## aellerbe2354

Just got my rdc lift in yesturday! RubberDown Customs is the only way to go!!!


----------



## BernardB

i would have to 10th that motion.. Rdc


----------



## RuRandy

I just installed a 2" RDC lift and I'm very impressed and would highly recommend it, very easy to install.


----------



## duals brutes

have RDC on mine like it alot would recommend wheel spacers with wide tires had to put on rears of mine. 05 750


----------



## The Kid

RDC all the way, Paul is good people


----------



## RWRIGHT

i have a 2" HL lift, only thing that i dont like is the directions, btw there isnt a lift out there that will keep the stock ride...


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

How much does the 2" rdc cost?


----------



## BigIzzy

RDC LIFT >>> http://www.rubberdowncustoms.ca/kawasaki.html or you can probably pm them on here and get the info


----------



## Mudforce

RWRIGHT said:


> i have a 2" HL lift, only thing that i dont like is the directions, btw there isnt a lift out there that will keep the stock ride...



I had a HL and now the RDC, and I have to say the RDC lift makes the bike ride a lot closer to stock then the HL one did.


----------



## Txmudbrute

I have a 2" Gorilla lift on mine and very satisfied with it. Never had any problems. All brakets laser cut from 1/4" steel and powder coated. I have had the lift on for almost two years and none of the powder coated is even fading of flaking. Very satisfied. Running 30" Silverbacks with no rubbing issues and havent adjusted the springs since it was new.


----------



## dr006dr

Ok. It looks like RDC is the way to go. I just bought the 2012 limited and it is a beast. Im gonna get a 2" lift and maybe sum 28x12x14. Thx for helpIng me decide on the lift


----------



## derhund

hi guys
i think about a 2"rdc lift but Do I need to buy a strengthened drive shafts

is this the best way to win ground clearence??

what do you think about epi springs or 28 zillas


----------



## Polaris425

No need for new driveshaft. To find springs for 28" tires try the kawi clutch section here in the forum.


----------



## derhund

thx
but what i wont is only clearence
i can buy 2" 
when i change the tires from 26" to 28" can i become the same clearence as the 2" lift
and the epi springs i mean heavy duty suspension springs for more clearence


----------



## NMKawierider

I would just do the 2" lift and leave the springs alone. DerHound, a drive shaft is what connects the engine to the differencials/gearcases. *Axles* are what connects the wheels to the differencials/gearcases. No need for new axles with just a 2" lift unless you want the added expense, then get a set of Rhinos or gorillas.


----------



## derhund

ok
thx for answer


----------



## Graysen

I have a 2" extreme and im happy with it


----------



## drewstoltz

*Lift question*

Can I get a extreme lift and use HL springs with it?


----------



## LM83

drewstoltz said:


> Can I get a extreme lift and use HL springs with it?


That's what I'm running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewstoltz

LM83 said:


> That's what I'm running.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Sweet, Thanks


----------



## drewstoltz

LM83 said:


> That's what I'm running.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Do you have to change your shocks, or can you keep the stock ones?


----------



## filthyredneck

HL springs go directly on the stock shocks....I've swapped several sets of them around lol.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## yama450yfz

If RDC is the best where the heck do I get one. I can't get on their Canadian web page!


----------



## Polaris425

I think they've been having problems w/ the site. Just send him a MSG on here.


----------



## cody_20

Do the stock axles need to be replaced with longer aftermarket axles or will the stock ones be okay?


----------



## Mudforce

I have had the RDC lift in for almost two years now stock axles and not one replaced.


----------



## yama450yfz

Polaris425 said:


> I think they've been having problems w/ the site. Just send him a MSG on here.


Tried to pm box is full.


----------



## Jsmith05brute

^^^ me too whats the price on the rdc lift???


----------



## brutemike

Its around 140 or 160 cant remember but thats what I got and love it nicely built and strong.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## yama450yfz

RDC site is back up and running for all that is interested.


----------



## todbnla

So if I buy an RDC 2" lift kit will I need anything else??? just the kit and I am good to go? Also, my atv has an *SRA*, does this matter? Sorry for the newb questions....


----------



## filthyredneck

todbnla said:


> So if I buy an RDC 2" lift kit will I need anything else??? just the kit and I am good to go? Also, my atv has an *SRA*, does this matter? Sorry for the newb questions....


The rdc isn't designed for a SRA as far as I know. There are lifts for them though, I used to run a High Lifter 2" on both of my SRA's before I got rid of em, and yes the lift is all thats needed.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## liljoe0985

the rdc lift for 2012 brute force 750 is a 2" lift right? jw bc i was lookin into gettin one and on the website it didnt specify...lil bit of ocd kickin in and wanna make sure!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah 2" Lift.


----------



## Rubberdown

Our kit has been installed on a 2013 IRS 750 brute so any of you guys with the NEW machine that want a lift, we can hook you up!


----------



## Gallop

Installed my RDC lift last night... :fing02:


----------



## trigger

I put my 2" hl lift on it was true to height... with 29.5 outlaw 1st generations should i have any axle issues?


----------



## Polaris425

^ You shouldnt if you ride w/ a smart thumb & Know when to take it easy and just let the tires do the work.


----------



## mmelton005

Polaris425 said:


> ^ You shouldnt if you ride w/ a smart thumb & Know when to take it easy and just let the tires do the work.


That's where 98% people screw up. If I'm hung up...i'm hung. no sense in tearing 3 axles and say "well at least I made it through" heck with that and pull me out!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

exactly ^^ i like how you think


----------



## trigger

:agreed::agreed: i got outlaws and there made to paddle.. turnin em slow


----------



## chevyboy.0224

Hi I have a brute force 650 sra is there a way to take the sag out of the rear and run a two inch lift? I currently have a PVC coupling in the spring and I tried using the lift also but the swing arm was making some funny sounds so I took the lift off and left the coupling. Since then I have flushed the rearend and changed the fluid it had water in it but it does not make the noise anymore. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Polaris425

Put the lift on, take the spacer out. Or get a HD spring to put on it.


----------



## jprzr

chevyboy.0224 said:


> Hi does anyone know if I can run a 2" lift and a spacer in my rear spring on my 07 brute force 650 sra? I have 28 inch outlaws on it any help will be greatly appreciated thanks


Just do what Polaris said take the spacer out and run a heavier duty spring and put the lift back on 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyboy.0224

Ok thanks what is a hd spring I'm new to all this? I want to use the lift but at the same time I don't want the rear to sag lol I'm probably trying to do to much

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

Ok thanks I appreciate it


----------



## brutemike

They are stiffer shock springs.Spacers just wear out the stock springs.


----------



## KYPRAIRIE

I got one of those 30.00 2" lifts from ebay and havent had any problams with it at all. not sure what brand they are but I went from 13" to 15" at the floor board with 26" Mud Lights


----------



## ReddingerJT

I'm running a 2" High Lifter with the Stock Springs turned all the way up with a set of 30" silver backs. We're pretty happy with it.


----------



## kaw13

*2" lift*

if I get a rdc lift do I need wheel spacers I have 2013 brute force 750irs 
I think the HL lift I will but do u need them with rdc lift I got stock wheels


----------



## Polaris425

Depends on the tires you choose, if you stick with stock rims, you most likely will need some regarless of lift, because certain tires will rub shocks/muffler/gastank


----------



## Purepower86

Has anyone went with the 2" lift from gorilla?? never hear anything about them for the brute 750 but there cheaper than the highlifter


----------



## Polaris425

RDC is the way to go


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## shaner82

I have 27" mud lites on my 2008 BF 750 and want to install the RDC 2" lift. Will I need wheel spacers or will I be okay?


----------



## Polaris425

Those will probably be ok, even on stock rims.


----------



## Dkh100

I just ordered a 2 inch hl lift and going to prob install it Wednesday I just hope I don't need wheel spaces I'm running after market rims with 29.5 /10/12 . Think I would need them and what the cv axles look like after that ? Any one ever had a issue with that







stance as of now


----------



## dynawide98

*Spacers Front and Rear??*

I am looking at putting the RDC or Highlifter kit on my 2007 Kawasaki Brute 750 and I was wanting to know if I put either of these on am I going to need 1" spacers on the front and rear or just on the rear??


----------



## Polaris425

*Best 2&quot; lift*

Only if you're using stock rims & tall tires. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Greywollfe

Ok I have a question for you fplks. Last winter I put in a 2 lift kit on my 2009 Teryx and 3 weeks ago as I was on a run a CV joint started to make a noise. The boot is bad. What I need to know is can I purchase a stock axle that is good up to 40 degrees or do I need to purchase another type. If so do you have any ideas where to purchase


----------

